# Hardwarekonfiguration CPU 416-2



## 123_fred (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo ich benutze gerade eine CPU 6ES7 416-2XN05-0AB0 V5.0.3
In meinem Hardwarekatalog habe ich nur V5.0. 
Ich habe nun in der HW Konfig über extras/ HW updates aktualisieren durchgeführt, aber leider ohne die aktuelle Version. 
Genau das meckert aber mein S7 an das die Hardwarekonfiguration nicht aktuell ist. Kann mir da jemand bitte einen Tip geben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Mario


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

Es gibt aber eine Version 5.1, hast Du die mal probiert.


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Welche Step7 Version hast du?
Deine Baugruppe gibt es erst ab Step7 V5.3 SP2


----------



## 123_fred (18 Januar 2008)

*Cpu 416-2*

Version Step 7 habe ich die 5.4.

Eine CPU mit dieser Version V5.1 habe ich nicht.

Muss ich mich wohl oder übel an Siemens wenden.

Oder hat jemand noch eine Idee woher ich diese Version erhalte?


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

123_fred schrieb:


> Hallo ich benutze gerade eine CPU 6ES7 416-2XN05-0AB0 V5.0.3
> In meinem Hardwarekatalog habe ich nur V5.0.
> Ich habe nun in der HW Konfig über extras/ HW updates aktualisieren durchgeführt, aber leider ohne die aktuelle Version.
> Genau das meckert aber mein S7 an das die Hardwarekonfiguration nicht aktuell ist. Kann mir da jemand bitte einen Tip geben.
> ...


Ich habe mir deinen Bericht gerade noch mal genau durchgelesen.
Du hast also eine CPU 6ES7 416-2XN05-0AB0 mit der Version V5.0.3
und im Hardwarekatalog steht nur eine V5.0
Dann nehme die doch, das sollte passen


----------



## 123_fred (18 Januar 2008)

*Cpu 416*

Ich benutzte diese Version und es funktioniert auch, aber wenn ich online gehe meckert S7 an, das die online bzw. offline Konfiguration unterschiedlich ist. Dann gibt S7 auch die Unterschiede bekannt:
verbaut CPU V5.0.3 und V5.0 konfiguriert.


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Ich habe noch nie gesehen, das eine Versionsnummer in der HW-Konfig bis zu dritten Stelle geht. Da steht immer X.Y und nie X.Y.Z. Also sollte es gehen, einfach ignorieren


----------



## RolfB (18 Januar 2008)

.. oder das Betriebssystem der CPU updaten.

Aktueller Stand ist 5.1.1 ( 5.0.3 ist von März /07)
siehe hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/2858911
mfg.
Rolf


----------

